# Mercedes Benz CLK KOMPRESSOR



## pink lady (28 Jun 2007)

Hi all,
Could anyone please explain to me what KOMPRESSOR means?  I was looking at CLKs on carzone, autotrader etc and some state it as a KOMPRESSOR and others don't.
Do you think the 1.8L engine in the CLK is 'big enough' for the car?
Is it true that an automatic car uses more fuel?
Thanks in advance to those of you who reply.
*Pink Lady*


----------



## YouNeek (28 Jun 2007)

It's a supercharger:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supercharged


----------



## 892896 (28 Jun 2007)

Supercharged
1.8 should be big enough
Marginally

[broken link removed]

[broken link removed]


----------



## pink lady (28 Jun 2007)

Hi YouNeek and 892896,
Thanks a million for your replies.  I found all posted links really useful thanks.
Does anyone out there have a CLK 200 1.8L 2002 version on - what do you think of it?....any problems, would you recommend it? 
I'd would be really great to hear your opinions?
_*Pink Lady*_


----------



## Niallymac (28 Jun 2007)

The Kompressor version will give you much more BHP (power). The non Kompressor 1.8l Merc engine from 2002 wouldn't pull the skin off a rice pudding.

Be warned however, the same version did have some reliability issues, previous posters links to Parkers usefull in this regard. Try also www.whatcar.co.uk for reviews.


----------



## 892896 (28 Jun 2007)

But the new model post June 2002 are ALL kompressor with 163 BHP.

Pink:

This site may also help:

[broken link removed]


----------



## RS2K (28 Jun 2007)

Supercharged engines tend to be heavy on fuel.


----------



## teddyk (29 Jun 2007)

See here for some technical specs:

[broken link removed]

Claimed mpg is 33.


teddyk


----------



## RS2K (29 Jun 2007)

teddyk said:


> See here for some technical specs:
> 
> [broken link removed]
> 
> ...



Nearer 27 in reality.


----------



## pink lady (29 Jun 2007)

At current petrol prices how much is a gallon?  I only ever see price per litre.  I'm sure there is a conversion calculation I could do but would need to look this up.  Does anyone know off hand?
Thanks
*Pink Lady*


----------



## bacchus (29 Jun 2007)

multiply by 4.5.


----------



## casameta (5 Jul 2007)

Regarding the gearbox... On a 1.8 car (CLK200) which is the prefferred transmission, manual or auto? Should there be much (any?) difference in resale prices for either variant?


----------



## Stephenkelly (5 Jul 2007)

AUto - there is a hugh didfferance


----------



## galwaytt (5 Jul 2007)

I had an 01 E200Kompressor Avantgarde as my last car. I kept it for 18 months, and can tell you the following.

1. Being an Avantgarde, it was a 2.0 supercharged, and had 165bhp.
2. It was automatic (the only way to go, btw.........)
3. Light on fuel. Normal school run averaged 28mpg (3 miles each way). Take it on a spin - Galway/Limerick could get 35mpg easily. Very impressive. And I'm mean, believe me !! 
4. Had 1 problem - a bearing on superchager belt tensioner got a tiny bit noisy, so they changed it, ..............easy and quick job, and I was being pedantic anyway........
5. Highly recommended !
6. Cheap to buy, secondhand (an awful lot of them for sale, secondhand - buyers' market)
7. Cheap to service.

I'd imagine in the smaller car, that performance should be at least on par, if not better. 

And the supercharged engine should be lighter on juice, not heavier.


----------



## gerward (11 Dec 2008)

Thinking of buying '06 CLK 200 Kompressor (avantgarde model with full sports package), priced at 34K . You seem to be in the know - does it sound like a good buy?


----------



## snowdrop (11 Dec 2008)

3 years ago an 02 CLK kompressor elegance model convertible - absolutely love it and get around 25 - 28 mpg
plenty of power
automatic only way to go (never had auto before and love it now)

would love to trade up to newer model but can't justify the loan in 'the current climate' and the car goes great so it would only be vanity. no engine probs of any sort - only bugbears are the tyres and tracking need regular changing/checking due to the crappy roads around where i live - and good tyres are pricy.


----------



## Bell Butts (11 Dec 2008)

Here's a site that converts mpg to Litres per 100km.

http://mpg.webix.co.uk/


----------

